# Cowan Lake Saugeyes-



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Has anybody had ANY success with these fish since they were introduced at this lake? I've heard of a few nice ones being taken, but really nothing more than that. I'm curious.....THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I went after them two summers ago with limited success. Seems that there was really just one spot where everybody fished for them and only a few would be caught there. I think that the 'eyes spread themselves too thin in the pads. Wish they would put a few more in there like they did in Acton.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I think they should also over stock to give them a good start. It's been about 5 years or so since they started to stock them. Maybe the muskie are getting themselves fat on the eyes. The lake isn't that big (700 acres). DA KING !!!.... By the way , are you Kevin ???


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

yep. Been deployed for the past year, coming home in May, then Tera and I will be back to posting pics and fishing reports.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Watch yourself over there Kevin....nice hearing from you for sure.... DA KING !!!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Its good to see you back on the site again. Always like having more SW ohio people on here. Esp. people with stories of winton woods from years ago...


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Ah yes, if you recall that was where I caught my first fish EVER. It was a sucker on a cane pole. I was taking a leak in a field when my dad yelled that my floater went down. Took him home and ate him... DA KING !!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Well Rick it sure is nice to see you on here again. I hope you get some fishing in this year.


I have had decent luck in the past. I have never caught any good numbers their, but most of the ones I caught were pretty good sized. I have only hit Cowan two times this year so far and got :S both times. Im looking forward to trying more this spring. Talk to you later.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Didn't get any last year, plan to try a lot more this year (as I now drive by Cowan on the way home every night). My game plan right now is to troll big shad raps behind the yak, and see what happens (I'm thinking saugeye, bass, muskie, big crappie, and flatheads*). Working on custom duel rod holers wher I can get 12' wide coverage behind the yak. If nothing else, I'll get a good workout.

*So far the only thing I've caught trolling at Cowan...


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Caught a few last year. It was my first time in a few years on the lake. I plan on trying it alot more this year, mostly after the navy hits EF. When the lake had true sauger years ago, I use to catch quite a few and the saugeye seem to hold in the same places.
Catking good to see ya posting. I looked alot before I signed up and remember reading ALOT of your post. Welcome back. CD


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I went twice this past year and had no luck with the Saugeye. Caught a lot of crappie, bullheads, and bass though. Now that I got a boat I think I will be heading out there more this year.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome back guys. Long time Traphunter.. ....thanks crappiedude!! Nice to see old BMagill still out and about... I'm going to hit Cowan hard this year. I didn't at all last season.... DA KING !!! :B


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

King, good to see ya back!

Since so many people are gonna try for the saugeyes this year at Cowan, lets make sure we keep the information flow going and see if we can't collectively figure em out.


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

Count me in. I'm only 20 minutes away and for some reason usually fish elsewhere. I've poked around below the spillway, but never hit it hard. I've heard it can be very productive.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

We should have a S/W fishing outing there. We need to make this side of the state look alive!:F


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey if I can make it i will be there. I finally have an awesome bass boat and a vehicle to pull it with! I have been wanting those items since my buddy and I started fishing bass tournaments when we were 14! It only took me until age 23 and a deployment to put money in my pocket to make it happen. I am going to be more than willing to invite others in my boat as well, as I know how much I appreciated it when others did the same for me.

Trap, we might need to hit Rocky Fork a couple of times in my boat this year. Should be a good learning experience fishing wise for the both of us.

And since I was a former fisheries science major, we could be in for some interesting conversation. The only reason I got out of that major is because of job availbility, just too scarce.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Count me in on a get together. I was avoiding Cowan the last few years waiting for the saugeyes to grow. I think now is the time to start looking. There should be some nice sized fish, just gotta find 'em.


----------



## pat8228 (Feb 11, 2007)

I've fished the main lake a couple of times, over ten years ago. What road do you have to take to get to the spillway?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

That sounds like an awesome idea and a really good time. When do you come back?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Mid May is when we are scheduled to be back.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Thats a good time to be on the lake:F


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

There is no road to the spillway pat8228. You have to hike down a goats path to get to the crek below the dam. It's a pretty good hill also. Hey guys, we have to see what this lake is doing as far as saugeyes goas BMagill pointed out. Like you all said , a possible outing at Cowan this year... we had one there about three years or so ago, and was a huge success.....looking forward to this season.... ... DA KING !!!


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm handcuffed to the shore, but I'm game.

Yeah, you can get below the spillway from the dam or from that horseshoe road that runs behind it. There's a large pool down there that looks really good. On the southeast end are all those channels and old docks that are supposed to be really good for crappie. Last winter, I would catch 50 crappie in a couple hours off the dam...but they were all under 8". Dad got a nice muskie casting a jig from the dam.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

the spillway is talked up alot, it can be ok at times but its so tiny it gets fished out very fast. the eyes on the lake are kinda strange theres alot in there but the only guys i hear catching them are in boats. ive caught some fish on minnows and jigs n watnot, saw a real nice one caught of the bank on a shadrap. i know some people have done well on ski's there and the crappie are outrageous


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

The spillway does get alot of pressure and is fished out most of the time. I wouldnt make a special trip for it.


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't know about Cowan, but spillway fishing should be really good this week. Water levels are already rising and with the extra warm temps, they might get frisky. I'm taking a day off on Thursday to do just that. Won't be going to Cowan though. I will probably go back on Sunday regardless of how well I do on Thursday. The spillways will really be moving by then.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

Im off all weekend if anyone wants to go somewhere. Its supposed to be around 50 degrees.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

I read that Cowan has a 10 hp limit, for those of us who have bigger engines and trolling motors what does the state allow.  Can I use my outboard and run at no-wake speed? Can I use it to get my boat on/off the trailer then run my trolling motor only? 

BTW..Hey Catking been awhile...you been out on the "BIG O" any?....

Thanks,

Hunterm


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Hunterm, you can't use the outboard at all, even at the ramp. I've heard the reason states (not just Ohio) don't want the big motors used at these small launch ramps is that they don't want a hole created at the end of the short ramps from the motors. However the launch ramp is fairly narrow with docks on both sides so its not too bad. The only motor you can run on the lake is the TM, but the lakes not very big. However in times of bad weather I've seen alot of big motors running and never saw anyone get a ticket for doing it, but in a lightning storm I'll take my chances with the law.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey hunterm !! Yes, it has been awhile....nice seeing some old friends again....Cowan is very strict about it's motor limit. As far as the big " O " , not at all. Not even last year.... THE CATKING !!!


----------

